# Outdoor Stove Issue



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm a new owner and just took my Outback on its first trip. I triumphantly took the bacon from my wife and strutted outside to use my outdoor stove. I tried several times to get it lit but got nothing...then I took the top off to see if anything was visibly wrong, but all looked ok. Gas was on as we were using the heating and water heater. Is there an additional switch I am missing or has anyone else had this problem? If not, I'm guessing a blockage in the line to the stove or in the stove itself...I was going to try and blow it out with the air compressor, thought I'd see if anyone else had similar issues first...Thanks!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The quick connect fitting has to be locked in tight and the gas valve at the quick connect turned on.

John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Fighting Irish said:


> I'm a new owner and just took my Outback on its first trip. I triumphantly took the bacon from my wife and strutted outside to use my outdoor stove. I tried several times to get it lit but got nothing...then I took the top off to see if anything was visibly wrong, but all looked ok. Gas was on as we were using the heating and water heater. Is there an additional switch I am missing or has anyone else had this problem? If not, I'm guessing a blockage in the line to the stove or in the stove itself...I was going to try and blow it out with the air compressor, thought I'd see if anyone else had similar issues first...Thanks!!


Did you connect the hose and turn on the valve under the stove?

There is a valve under the trailer in the line where the hose connects.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Katrina said:


> There is a valve under the trailer in the line where the hose connects.


I bet this is your culprit, (it was mine!!)


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

X 2


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Been there. Done that.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

guilty......just me though, not DH


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

x3


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I would bet that's the problem as others have said, the little valve on the quick connect for the outside stove gas line. Just don't be stupid like me... 
Always put the cap for the connection on before towing. It's a bugger to connect the gas line with road debris in there


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input...I had no idea there was a on/off valve at the quick connect fitting. I even got down and looked at it! It must be a small lever...I'll be out there first thing in the morning checking it out. Thanks to all, I'm glad I didn't take her apart first.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fighting Irish said:


> Thanks for the input...I had no idea there was a on/off valve at the quick connect fitting. I even got down and looked at it! It must be a small lever...I'll be out there first thing in the morning checking it out. Thanks to all, I'm glad I didn't take her apart first.


FWIW - the lever is small but it also must be in the off position to be able to slide the quick connect back. If it is on the the quick connect is locked.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I missed it too. Its small and tucked away. I felt dumb......but i was alone so knowone knew till now.......now i feel dumb again....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Fighting Irish said:


> Thanks for the input...I had no idea there was a on/off valve at the quick connect fitting. I even got down and looked at it! It must be a small lever...I'll be out there first thing in the morning checking it out. Thanks to all, I'm glad I didn't take her apart first.


That's something that the dealer *should* cover in the PDI, but apparently they don't all do so. Both of the trailers I had prior to the Outback (a pop-up and a hybrid) had an outside stove with the same type of connection, so I was already familiar with it, but my dealer (Lakeshore RV) covered it anyhow.







It would be real easy to miss if you're not familiar with that type of connection and if your dealer didn't show you. What you'll be looking for is a small flat lever/bar on the bottom of the quick-connect hose. In the "off" position it will be perpendicular to the hose, after you hook up the hose from the stove you need to pull that lever forward into the "on" position parallel with the hose - the gas won't flow until the lever is in the "on" position.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> There is a valve under the trailer in the line where the hose connects.


I bet this is your culprit, (it was mine!!)
[/quote]

I have done that too- It's so nice to know that I'm NOT the only one .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...I thought everyone on this board had enough common sense to figure out such an easy problem...

...ok, I did it to.


----------

